# Eating Babies?



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Is there an age when babies are generaly safe from being eaten? 
Checked my litters today and noticed a baby was missing, ive not been counting htem everyday so not sure when she vanished, she was about 10 days old, eyes not open yet. There are 2 mums who birthed tougher, kept 3 from the one and kept 2 from the other, and both are being good mums. There is no sign of blood or any leftovers she has just vanished. This is the 3rd time its happened. A few weeks ago i kept back 3 babies from another girl who is in with an older girl who is a good mum and all was well and they got there fur in and a few days later one vanished again no blood. A few months back in the summer it happen for the first time with another baby who was fully fured again no blood just vanished. Ive only had the ocasional female eat pinkies and if they do it twice they get kicked out my breeding program, but these 3 were fully fured but eyes closed and looked normal size and weight. The doors are locked with a latch so they cant have escaped accidently, but the first two time it has happened over a weekend when im not at work as someone else feeds, so im starting to wonder if someone may have stolen them or been holding them and dropped and lost them and not said anything.
So looking for some opyions on what could have happened.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

one of my ADULT mice got killed and eaten by her fellows, onlu her rump was left  there never is any blood left mice are very tidy. I think its unusual but obviously if they think it could jepodise the rest of the litter they will eat it.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I would imagine it was eaten (not sure if that makes you feel better!), I've had a couple eaten at that age and older.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks guys, and yep that does make me feel better as ive been worrieing that my mice were not safe when i wasnt around. Prehaps there was something wrong with them i couldnt see.
SarahY my fox litter are doing good, ive picked which one of the blacks to keep and want to keep the choc one, waiting on the chinhilla female at the moment. Plan to enter harragot with them.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If a mouse of any age dies while in with other mice, it will be eaten. Maybe not immediately, but eventually.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

ugh! I really hate that :shock:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

PPV:: It's unusual to have a baby eaten when it's furred but it does happen from time to time.

L: My meeces rarely eat their dead. Usually they bury them and I have to sift through the bedding to find them. :roll:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you every one. ill post some photos next week of them.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

All my deceased mice have been at least nibbled, though one of my does recently lost her litter, and did something odd. They died in their first four hours or so, and she just kept them in the nest for several hours after that. I didn't have the heart to take them from her; normally placid, she was very defensive.  She then buried them under the nest and I took them while she was eating kibble.

On a happier note, I'm also looking forward to your future show-stoppers!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

awwww thats so sad  mice are so clever


----------

